# Mesh Size



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Wanting to use storage bins as houses for mice and want to put mesh on the front but need to know what size mesh I should use as I don't want babies to get out if I do eventually breed.

I saw some mesh on ebay which has a Hole \ Aperture Size: 2mm x 2mm (Approx).

Now I know babies wouldn't get out of that but would they get enough ventilation using that small mesh.

Saw another with a Hole \ Aperture Size: 6mm x 3mm (Approx).

But worried the babies would squeeze through that.

Any advice please on what size mesh others use in tubs with babies in would be helpful


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi ya i use storage containers and use 1/4 x1/4 inch mesh with no problem .The mesh you have should be fine just used some on the sides and top and it will vent ok .Make sure you fix the mesh on the inside to stop chewing on the edges of the plastic .Theres a post somewere i have seen on here showing on how to make them useng storage containers hope this helps


----------



## fuggytail (Feb 5, 2013)

fuggytail said:


> Hi ya i use storage containers and use 1/4 x1/4 inch mesh with no problem .The mesh you have should be fine just used some on the sides and top and it will vent ok .Make sure you fix the mesh on the inside to stop chewing on the edges of the plastic .Theres a post somewere i have seen on here showing on how to make them useng storage containers hope this helps


Sorry forgot to say when you come to cut the plastic try and use a soldering iron it makes easy work of it with no splitting of the plastic all the best ....


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you 

Have seen a 6 meter long roll so I hope it works as i'd hate any future babies to get out of it.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

When I got my first pair of girls I was using 13mm (1/2 inch) mesh on their cage, but then one of them had an unexpected litter. I was fortunate enough that the mesh window in the lid of their bin was the exact same size as the wire top of the Ferplast Duna, which has 7mm (1/4 inch) bars, so I just attached that over my 13mm mesh. I never had any escapes thankfully  The good thing about mesh is that you can layer two sheets over each other, slightly offset, to create even smaller gaps!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I use 6mm x 6mm which is probably the largest hole size I would use for mice I get from mine from various places but have seen it advertised on eBay by easipets at a price of about £35 delivered. for a 15m roll.


----------



## Rodentman (Feb 18, 2013)

pro-petz said:


> I use 6mm x 6mm which is probably the largest hole size I would use for mice I get from mine from various places but have seen it advertised on eBay by easipets at a price of about £35 delivered. for a 15m roll.


Wow and I thought babies would get out of 6mm x 6mm mesh.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

rule of thumb if you can put a pencil/pen between the wires a mouse can also get through


----------

